# Noma Snowblower Auger Bear8ng



## bambamshere (Oct 22, 2016)

Hello I was wondering how hard if a job this is. I have watched a few youtube vidwos on it. 

The reason I am doing this is because I have adjusted just about everything there is to adjust and backed off just about everything to back off and the auger will not stop moving at idle even when my hand is nowhere near machine. Someone said to change the bearing. The pulley moves up and down. Not a lot but it does. Since it was built in 1992 I figure it is probably never been done. 

Sent from my LG-H831 using Tapatalk


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

maybe check the belt guides on the small pulleys and bring them closer to the sheaves....that will loosen the belt around the bottom pulley and cause it to slip more.


----------



## vinnycom (Nov 6, 2017)

if pulley moves up and down and all around then most def needs a new bearing, do it asap time permitting.
as for auger moving even at idle it would not be because of bearing.

either the belt too short in length or its idler pulley or lever for the auger is out of adjustment, check the brake and see what its doing when lever is not engaged, brake is part of the idler pulley

with belt cover off take a vid of the idler pulley/brake when lever is engaged and when its not. just upload the vid to utube


----------



## bambamshere (Oct 22, 2016)

Ok sounds good just bearing off. Not sure of the brake as I have no manual for this machine. I have been looking for one but haven't found it. 

Anyone have a picture of a auger brake so I know what I am looking for. I have the machine apart right now so I should be able to look at it. 

It's a noma snow king snow blower.









Sent from my LG-H831 using Tapatalk


----------



## vinnycom (Nov 6, 2017)

brake will be a part if this idler pulley, look/take a pic behind it where the arrow is pointing.
make sure u have correct length of belt


----------



## dbert (Aug 25, 2013)

I could be wrong, but I don't think that belt is supposed to be cogged (have teeth).
It's a Noma with a Tecumseh snow king engine
We can help you so much more if we had a model number. If you can't find one at least give us a wide view of the whole machine and perhaps we can get closer to finding what you need.

Edit: Doh. I was not reading very well was I. The toothed belt still seems odd to me but it's not the one you are having issues with. Here is a photo of an old (Noma DNA based) Craftsman machine I have. The auger brake on this one drops the small pad into the exposed part of the auger pulley when disengaged.


----------



## bambamshere (Oct 22, 2016)

Ok I took some pictures of stuff. Model #. The belt is brand new and was just put on. The belt with the teeth is my drive belt. My auger belt is a vbelt. The # for belt is in the picture. I am also wondering how many belt fingers is this machine supposed to have. Are the supposed to be round. I have L shaped pieces of metal bolted on to engine. They don't seem like the are original. 

Anyways take a look a pictures hope they help.









Sent from my LG-H831 using Tapatalk


----------



## bambamshere (Oct 22, 2016)

Dbert there was no picture there to look at. Pleaae try to resend thanks

Sent from my LG-H831 using Tapatalk


----------



## dbert (Aug 25, 2013)

A Canadian Noma. I've seen those pop up a time or two here with the Gran Prix or Canadiana names. 
I didn't see your belt number on the Noma list here.
NOMA Belt size, length, width for NOMA belts by part number.
I didn't see it listed under the Murray listings either so that makes me suspicious of the completeness of the list.

I don't know why my photos are not showing here lately.
I'll post as an attachment.


----------



## bambamshere (Oct 22, 2016)

Thank You for showing the belts. I only have one problem I have no idea how long the belt should be. 

See I got the snowblower a couple years ago and the auger was spinning then. Some one did some work on this and I think they were lazy and instead of finding the part they needed. They took a couple parts of and made it just spin. Now I have to figure out the proper way of doing it with out a manual. The small engine place up the street helps a lot and this site but ya. 

Anyways there is know bel brake on this machine. At least nothing I can find. Sure wish I could find a shop manual for it.

Plus I am trying to figure out if it had 4 belt fingers or just 2 and how they are supposed to be adjusted an if they are supposed to be round or these 2 L shaped metal pieces. 

I was just looking at thia picture and wondering what this piece actually doea under the tensioner pulley. Could this piece could have been turned around and that is the brake. It just catches the belt.


Sent from my LG-H831 using Tapatalk


----------



## bambamshere (Oct 22, 2016)

So today I decided to see if I could use the belt fingers to stop belt from spinning. No go then I watched a few youtube videos didn't care which onea they were to see what the belt looked like on the top pulley and it looked to be to small. 

Now the only problem with me putting a bigger belt on the machine is that there really isn't any thing to hold it in place from falling off the pulley. Not sure if someone took the belt guides off or what. It just the 2 pulleys and the fingers coming off the engine. 

Still have no idea what that piece under the idler pully does. If that was part of the brake at one point or not

Sent from my LG-H831 using Tapatalk


----------



## bambamshere (Oct 22, 2016)

Does anyone know this. I was talking to a guy the other day at a small engine and machine repair shop about my auger belt. He said if I go for a larger belt it should be about a inch bigger. Right now I have a 35 1/2 inch belt on right now and said to go to a 36 1/2 inch belt. 

Does this sound right

Sent from my LG-H831 using Tapatalk


----------



## vinnycom (Nov 6, 2017)

an extra inch might be too much depends on machine, see if they have a 1/2" longer one and test both out....but your idler pulley in pics is adjusted to its furthest extension which would keep more tension on belt. loosen pulley bolt and slide pulley back
in the pick the idler pulley is set all the way back.
the bottom arrow is the brake

edit:nm, i got my sense of direction all mixed up on the pulley placement. in my pic its set for max belt tension and in ur pic its set for the least tension


----------



## bambamshere (Oct 22, 2016)

vinnycom said:


> an extra inch might be too much depends on machine, see if they have a 1/2" longer one and test both out....but your idler pulley in pics is adjusted to its furthest extension which would keep more tension on belt. loosen pulley bolt and slide pulley back
> in the pick the idler pulley is set all the way back.
> the bottom arrow is the brake
> 
> edit:nm, i got my sense of direction all mixed up on the pulley placement. in my pic its set for max belt tension and in ur pic its set for the least tension


My tensioner is totally backed off on mine and it still spins the auger. It isn't at the moment touching the belt. 

Sent from my LG-H831 using Tapatalk


----------



## bambamshere (Oct 22, 2016)

So I bought a 36 inch belt today haven't installed it yet but figured I would go 1/2 inch at a time and see how it works. Sure I will find proper belt for.

Sent from my LG-H831 using Tapatalk


----------



## bambamshere (Oct 22, 2016)

bambamshere said:


> So I bought a 36 inch belt today haven't installed it yet but figured I would go 1/2 inch at a time and see how it works. Sure I will find proper belt for.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H831 using Tapatalk


For anyone out there that doesn't know the belt is a 35 1/2 inch 

Sent from my LG-H831 using Tapatalk


----------



## EddyCurr (Nov 18, 2013)

bambamshere said:


> See I got the snowblower a couple years ago and the auger was spinning then. Some one did some work on this and I think they were lazy and instead of finding the part they needed. They took a couple parts of and made it just spin. Now I have to figure out the proper way of doing it with out a manual. The small engine place up the street helps a lot and this site but ya.
> 
> Anyways there is no belt brake on this machine. At least nothing I can find.
> 
> ...


bambamshere,

I believe that the bracket attached to the arm for the Auger Idler is installed incorrectly. In my opinion, it should be positioned on the other side of the arm (same side as the pulley) and perhaps rotated 180º ?

The general idea is that when the Auger Idler is disengaged, something on the retracted arm creates friction against the auger belt/pulley - preventing the loose belt from slowly turning the auger pulley.

I own a 1975 Baycrest/Noma 826. I will look to see whether the Auger Idler arm and linkage is similar to yours and post again.


----------



## bambamshere (Oct 22, 2016)

K thank you. I know that it had the wrong belt on it. I put the right belt on and it does stop now but takes about 10 to 15 seconds to stop.. 

Sent from my LG-H831 using Tapatalk


----------



## bambamshere (Oct 22, 2016)

Hey there long time no post. EddyCurr did you ever take a picture of that bracket on your noma 826. To see if it was backwards?


----------

